# Whats become of my generation!



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

so easy to please


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

lol wow man


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow crazy, what the eff is she on!!!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I laughed so hard I was crying! then my wife came to see what I was laughing so loud about and My ribs started hurting the second time! thanks BYRD i needed that. by the way it looks like Rosie O'donnel around the 1 minute mark!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i know the feeling monster i couldnt hold back when i watched it. i need to give the stick in muds i work with some of the stuff she is on


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Dont waste it on them, give it all to me :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

She is on some serious stuff for sure..lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, that's just your generation. Lord knows Bruin and I would NEVER do that.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol im wondering if that was a compliment or something esle bruin! Hmmmmm


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Of course that's a compliment. You should know by now that we are too mature for that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno why but I had to laugh right along with her!!!!!!!! :bigok: 

At one point she looked just like Sloth from the goonies.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

:haha: lmfao thats what i thought to. she even dun his lil grunt


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

BUMP< this is just to good to let go away!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

LMAO! i was watching it on my facebook page earlier


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:haha: Thats some funny shiznit right there! I want some of whatever she's on lol.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha: Thats too much an LOL I watched it in the shop and everybody wanted to see what was so funny ...now everyone has tears in their eyes LOL


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Big D said:


> Yup, that's just your generation. Lord knows Bruin and I would NEVER do that.


yah....back in my day, all we had was those goofy mirrors at the fun house to make funny faces........AND WE LIKED IT, WE LIKED IT ALOT!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I dont know about you guys, but she is dayum SEXY aint she!!!!:bigeyes:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> I dont know about you guys, but she is dayum SEXY aint she!!!!:bigeyes:


You're one sick puppy.


LMAO


----------

